# Desperate for answers



## rockya20 (Feb 16, 2012)

hi guyz

i am desperate for some answers as i havent got much time left to take some decesions , i was working in a company in dubai, but i got terminated after working for 9 months due to financial condition of the company , but i found a new job before my visa got cancelled in a freezone , the new company told me to cancel my visa which i did ,but now the problem is that when they are applying for new visa , the immigration dept is rejecting it and there is no mentioned reason even the PRO of the company does not know , ........so i just want to know..... is it necessary for me to exit the country befor they apply for a new visa as this could be one reasonand , , has anyone faced such a issue pleeasee please please m really deperate to know .........any1 with any answers please respond ..........m messed up in my head .....(want to menttion i am from iran and dont want to go to iran as i have never been there yet and dont even wanna ever go there)





pllzzzzzzzzzzzzz som1 helllllpppppppppp


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

have you went to immigration to ask exactly what the problem is??


----------



## rockya20 (Feb 16, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> have you went to immigration to ask exactly what the problem is??


i havent gone to the to the immigration department personally but according to my PRO u have to apply in jafza and then they forward the application , and according to my PRO we cannot go to the immigration , but ya i saw the remark on the application which says declined and thats it .... no other reason iz mentioned there....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They were declining certain countries just based on nationality a while back. Hopefully that isnt happening now. They would not give any reason, which is what confused people more....


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Your PRO is lazy. The PRO has the ability to request an official "reason for denial" from the immigration department of the emirate in which the freezone is located (in this case, Dubai). We have had similar problems - and each time - the "reason for denial" request was answered. Your PRO (or you) just have to go over there and request it with an official form, stamp, etc.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Immigration has a reason listed why you are denied a visa. No one else can tell you except them. Do you have a cancelled visa in your passport? You should know if your visa is cancelled or not. Your previous employer would of taken your passport and had the visa cancelled. Why you have wrote this is sending red flags..... Your pro should know what paperwork was missing, and ask you for that additional paperwork. 

Wasta doesnt usually work like that. Someone who has wasta isnt going to stick their neck out, unless they know you personally or someone they know personally, knows you.


----------



## rockya20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Immigration has a reason listed why you are denied a visa. No one else can tell you except them. Do you have a cancelled visa in your passport? You should know if your visa is cancelled or not. Your previous employer would of taken your passport and had the visa cancelled. Why you have wrote this is sending red flags..... Your pro should know what paperwork was missing, and ask you for that additional paperwork.
> 
> Wasta doesnt usually work like that. Someone who has wasta isnt going to stick their neck out, unless they know you personally or someone they know personally, knows you.


funny part iz immigration has not given any reason , there isnt any stamp of rejection or sayin something is missin at all ...... da immigration just gives back my papers back to jafza sayin rejected by a word of mouth .....ive got ma pasport copy whcih sayz da visa is cancelled with a cancelled stamp over it but ma cousin who works in dubai police told me after checking frm da immigration but i dont believe him coz he keeps on changing his statement after talkin to different ppl.....i kno dat no1z gonna stick deir neck dats y i am bringing in money so som1 has a reason to help me out........money can do a lota impossible to possible i hope it works 4 me as well....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

rockya20 said:


> funny part iz immigration has not given any reason ,... blah blah blah.... i hope it works 4 me as well....


Your english is quite bad. I understand you are from iran, but is hard to read your posts. 

No one here is going to be able to sort out why they are rejecting your visa. You will have to do that with your new company.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bad english is one thing, text speak and street english is another - the two dont mix. As Jynxgirl has said, the combination is making it difficult to understand you

Jo


----------



## rockya20 (Feb 16, 2012)

alright guyz ive got the point ..... i understand that you guys speak only book english , so thats how i am going to talk from now ownwards... and no more street english or bad english as i am say so .... so now you guys understand , what i am trying to convery ....lol


----------



## rockya20 (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks for backing me up on that.... i believe helping is point of this forum .... not the type of english that i write here instead.........


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Irrespective of the fact that anyone may like or dislike it, the fact is that text speak goes against the forum rules. This is clearly stated on the forum rules that people accept when signing up to join the forum. We appreciate that English is not everyone's first language and we all make spelling or grammar mistakes etc but writing on text speak is a whole different matter.


----------



## rockya20 (Feb 16, 2012)

hi 2 all ya guyzz..

Thank you every1 for their responses ....... atlast after 3 months my problem got solved ,but it realllly neeed a verrrrrrrrrry big wasta to get my thing done, but what i understood was my passport is iranian and that waz jus the issue , but thankz to the head of jafza that helped me out from a connection i had ..... hope no one faces such a issues , was 3 months of hell and mental torture for me ...... really apprectiate all that i got from here ....... God Bless ya all ............but now itz partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy time ..........love u allllllllllll.........................muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rockya20 said:


> thanks for backing me up on that.... i believe helping is point of this forum .... not the type of english that i write here instead.........


 Thats fine - but if no one understands what you write then they wont be able to help and your topic heading suggested you were desperate, therefore its important that you are understood! Just remember, that for a lot of posters here English isnt their first language, they need to read words that they can translate

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hold on to that contact, as you may very well need him again! Had a pakistani friend who ran into this just a month ago and had to get someone with wasta to push through an approval. He and his family have lived here for ?? 9 or 10 years. Crazy but it happens.


----------

